# Rumor (Pacers, Lakers, Raptors deal)



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

L.A. Lakers would get Ron Artest & Jalen Rose

Pacers would get Devean George & Lamar Odom

Raptors would get Anthony Johnson, Scot Pollard, Stanislav Medvedenko 
...

This is only a rumor of course but it's really spreading fast among alot of message boards..
Just passing it along.. take it for what's it worth....

here I updated the links..

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=454157&start=0

http://mb3.scout.com/ftorontoraptorsfrm1.showMessage?topicID=6591.topic


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Not Found*

The requested URL /boards/viewtop...454157&start=0 was not found on this server.

<hr> <address>Apache/2 Server at www.realgm.com Port 80</address>


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Both of those links are gone.. Nevermind this one works http://mb3.scout.com/ftorontoraptorsfrm1.showMessage?topicID=6591.topic

And wow.. George, Odom and Slava would turn into Rose and Artest.. That would be awesome..


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

what would we do with two all-star worthy small forwards?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> what would we do with two all-star worthy small forwards?


Go with Kobe, Rose, Artest, Cook, Mihm/Kwame? :laugh:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Go with Kobe, Rose, Artest, Cook, Mihm/Kwame? :laugh:


actually, now that i think of it, if we put Rose at point, it could work out.:biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rose on way out?

SAN ANTONIO -- Jalen Rose is not going anywhere just yet.

But the struggling Raptors swingman feels it may be a *matter of time before he is dealt as his team has had discussions with the New York Knicks and, possibly, the Los Angeles Lakers about Rose.*

In an e-mail to the New York Post that appeared in yesterday's editions, Rose said, "I feel something will happen soon ... Then back to the States."

Rose wouldn't go quite that far when talking with Toronto reporters before a game against the San Antonio Spurs last night, but the highest-paid player on the team feels it might make sense for the Raptors to ship him out.

"It just comes with the territory," Rose said when asked about the rumours, which started last season and continue to this day. "Obviously, the opportunity I'm getting minutes-wise and things of that nature, it probably haven't been that way for me as a player since the late 1990s. If you're looking at it from that factor, probably it would suggest that something may happen.

"But who knows? Like a lot of people say, who would trade for me? Nobody wants me." 

[More in URL]

Hmm...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't like the contract Rose brings, but we get Artest's offense and defense ana a good scoring guard/forward (Rose) who wants to be a Laker. And we finaly get rid of Slava!!!! That sounds good to me. *Make The Trade!! *

I know I said in the past not to trade Odom just yet, but I'll say it again, We Are Finally Getting Rid Of Slava!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

All I have to say is poor Raptors. They are getting SLAVA.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

edit..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ah, what the hell.. Do it. If Kobe is going to be our leader, then we need guys who will play hard every second of the game, even if they hate each other.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

How would Lamar fit in Indy?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

So, what's the deal? Any truth to this rumour?! If so, I would do it in a SECOND. I'm kind of fed up with Odom at this point, I'm ready for some Ron Artest.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> How would Lamar fit in Indy?


Who cares:biggrin: We got Artest and Rose...for Slava!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

IF this deal goes through, I foresee a HUGE backlash from all the the haters and the media too. There will be tons of talk about how Kobe is a bad teammate and couldn't even get along with the ultimate unselfish team player in Odom and bla bla bla...

But at this point I don't even care, by many accounts MJ was a "bad teammate". I just wanna see the Lakers win.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i would welcome that trade with open arms


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> IF this deal goes through, I foresee a HUGE backlash from all the the haters and the media too. There will be tons of talk about how Kobe is a bad teammate and couldn't even get along with the ultimate unselfish team player in Odom and bla bla bla...
> 
> But at this point I don't even care, by many accounts MJ was a "bad teammate". I just wanna see the Lakers win.


Agree 100%. But still, I'd be sad to see Lamar go, he's one of my favorite players. However, this trade would be too good to pass up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

if this trade was in any means truth to this, not only would i do this in a second i would piss my pants and show you a picture


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> if this trade was in any means truth to this, not only would i do this in a second i would piss my pants and show you a picture


That's ok.. you dont have to do that :laugh:!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah Do it Mitch!! Dont worry for Pacers, Lamar is fit for everyteam but poor Raptor,at least they can get rid of Rose`contract..


----------



## RoystonVasey (Dec 27, 2005)

i dont believe that rumour whatsoever

realgm forums are renowned for garbage trade rumours


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

RoystonVasey said:


> i dont believe that rumour whatsoever
> 
> realgm forums are renowned for garbage trade rumours


But it didnt come from realgm forums..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

am i the only one who dislikes this deal...i honestly dont wanna give up on odom and smush is doin good at starting PG..wow if this trade goes through i mean yeah it dont look like wed be winning anytime soon so i dunno..i just have a bad feeling about this


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know, man. Getting rid of Slava would be awesome, but Artest is a huge nutcase. It'll no doubt be quite _interesting_ to see how 'em two fit in with Kobe in particular (if the trade takes place).


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> am i the only one who dislikes this deal...i honestly dont wanna give up on odom and smush is doin good at starting PG..wow if this trade goes through i mean yeah it dont look like wed be winning anytime soon so i dunno..i just have a bad feeling about this


Forget Odom, he has had enough time to prove himself, he is a good player, no doubt, but it's just not really happening. Artest was playing at an MVP LEVEL last year. If Phil is OK with him, then I am OK with him. PJ is not an idiot. Jalen Rose would also be a NICE addition (although that contract is a little whack). Smush could be even better coming off of the bench.

This trade would be great.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> How would Lamar fit in Indy?



Are you kidding me? Could you imagine Jermaine O'neal having LO by his side in the east? They would be sick! Indy could move foster into the starting lineup at C, have JO at PF, and LO at SF. That would take a lot of pressure off of O'neal to move back to the 4, and it would help him on the boards big time. I think JO and LO would make a lethal 1,2 punch in the East b/c Lamar is much more effective when he is working off of a post player (JO) rather than another perimeter player (Kobe). Lamar becomes much better when he doesn't have to be the post presence.

I think this deal would be good for all teams involved. Indy gets a starting SF who is young and talented to replace Artest (how many other rumored trades are going to land them that?), along with an expiring contract in George and they get rid of Pollard and AJ's contracts. Toronto gets to shed Rose's salary and pick up expiring contracts, a capable C w/ a mean streak in Pollard (to help protect Bosh), an expiring contract in Slava, and good backup PG in AJ (who could start over Calderon if they trade James). The Lakers get the defensive presence and 2nd scoring option they need in Artest, along with Rose who can play 3 positions and is a reliable scoring option of the bench. All while sticking to the cap space plan for the Summer of '07.

WERD.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

HuntDizzle said:


> Are you kidding me? Could you imagine Jermaine O'neal having LO by his side in the east? They would be sick! Indy could move foster into the starting lineup at C, have JO at PF, and LO at SF. That would take a lot of pressure off of O'neal to move back to the 4, and it would help him on the boards big time. I think JO and LO would make a lethal 1,2 punch in the East b/c Lamar is much more effective when he is working off of a post player (JO) rather than another perimeter player (Kobe). Lamar becomes much better when he doesn't have to be the post presence.
> 
> I think this deal would be good for all teams involved. Indy gets a starting SF who is young and talented to replace Artest (how many other rumored trades are going to land them that?), along with an expiring contract in George and they get rid of Pollard and AJ's contracts. Toronto gets to shed Rose's salary and pick up expiring contracts, a capable C w/ a mean streak in Pollard (to help protect Bosh), an expiring contract in Slava, and good backup PG in AJ (who could start over Calderon if they trade James). The Lakers get the defensive presence and 2nd scoring option they need in Artest, along with Rose who can play 3 positions and is a reliable scoring option of the bench. All while sticking to the cap space plan for the Summer of '07.
> 
> WERD.


I agree.

This trade seems to benefit everibody (wich makes me think it ain't gonna happen. The Lakers are not that lucky!  )

Still, the though of a Parker/Kobe/Artest/Cook (or Kwame)/Mihm starting line up with Rose as the 6th man who can play 3 positions is very, very enticing.

The Lakers would upgrade their defense with Artest, and also their offense (Artest can go off any day of the week) where Rose would have a prominent role.

Rebounding would suffer, though, but Artest can grab a few boards himself.

IMHO, a trade to make.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> if this trade was in any means truth to this, not only would i do this in a second i would piss my pants and show you a picture



HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I hope the Lakers management likes this trade as much as you guys do!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The only thing bad about that trade though is that we would be the worst rebounding team in the league.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

my only apprehension about odom for artest was that artest wouldnt bring the point for the triangle like Odom does... but Rose can make up for that while Artest brings a monster presence on both ends... not to mention 100% hustle...

meanwhile, how do you think PJ feels about a 6'8"- 6'9" PG...

**must note** i've been a life long Jalen Rose fan... i hope this happens

i mite just go from sh-obe to Ko-len... eww maybe Jalobe--- never mind...

but i do hope this happens


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

haha two losses and we're all screaming TRADE!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

shobe42 said:


> haha two losses and we're all screaming TRADE!!!


It's more than the 2 losses shob.. It's about Odom not being the 2nd option in the past couple years.. All he is, is a stat padder for fantasy teams!! That's all he is.. He'll get you 14 points, 10 boards, 6 assists, etc. a game.. That's not what the Lakers need.. He hasnt improved his game from his potential.. He's too passive believe it or not. Yes, he's the best rebounder on the team but Kwame is starting to pick it up and I'm sure Kwame and Cook could grab 10 combined a game not to mention Artest could grab a few here and there..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> It's more than the 2 losses shob.. It's about Odom not being the 2nd option in the past couple years.. *All he is, is a stat padder for fantasy teams!! That's all he is.. He'll get you 14 points, 10 boards, 6 assists, etc. a game.. That's not what the Lakers need..* He hasnt improved his game from his potential.. He's too passive believe it or not. Yes, he's the best rebounder on the team but Kwame is starting to pick it up and I'm sure Kwame and Cook could grab 10 combined a game not to mention Artest could grab a few here and there..


 :clap: Well said. Everyone likes to applaud him for his 14/10/6, but when I watch Lakers games I RARELY see him making an impact, even though he has those nice well rounded numbers when the dust settles.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> my only apprehension about odom for artest was that artest wouldnt bring the point for the triangle like Odom does... but Rose can make up for that while Artest brings a monster presence on both ends... not to mention 100% hustle...
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone remember a couple of seasons ago when Tinsley (or whoever their PG was...) was out for a long stretch and all we saw on NBA Rewind and ESPN were highlights of Ron Artest running the point for the Pacers???? That's the year that he developed his offensive game and his jump shot, not to mention his handles. I personally think that Artest could run the point-forward more effectively than Odom has thus far. Reason being is that since he will actually look for his own shot (along w/ his teammates), he will actually command respect from defenders who currently sag off of Lamar knowing that he will just pass it off anyways. Plus, teams are more than happy to let LO chuck it from outside as he continues to be inconsistent w/ his jumper. Artest will make teams pay in this case, he can knock it down. Everyone seems so worried about the rebounds that we would lose from LO, but I think that the other guys can pick up the slack there (especially if Ronny comes back, and if Kwame plays some PF w/ Bynum at C....which is what I really want to see), plus Ron would add that scoring punch, perimeter defense, and could surely average 6 assists a game in the Triangle as well.
> ...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I want Artest now!

Earlier today I made this trade in NBA Live 06 and played a game with the new look Lakers. I started:
PG - Rose
SG - Kobe
SF - Artest
PF - Cook
C- Kwame
It was great! The offense was a bit out of sync, but the defense was SOLID. I beat the Blazers in OT. Kobe had 37, Cook 22, Artest 16.....

So there it is, conclusive evidence. 

I hope this rumor is not a Carlos Boozer type rumor.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> I want Artest now!
> 
> Earlier today I made this trade in NBA Live 06 and played a game with the new look Lakers. I started:
> PG - Rose
> ...


Blazers........Overtime, I for one probably the only one in this forum who does not want to trade Odom for Artest.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No one would wanna trade Odom if he was aggressive.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> No one would wanna trade Odom if he was aggressive.


That is true but what does Artest really bring to the table? I don't see us bad on defense this season as we were last year. Ron is a nut-case. He is far better than L.O. on offense and defense but you would have to deal with his off and on court antics. He ain't worth the trouble, trust me or just ask any Pacers fan.

I admit L.O. hasn't been turned out as we all expected under PJ but you gotta give him time. He isn't a Pippen - let's admit this fact. He's a slow learner.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Blazers........Overtime, I for one probably the only one in this forum who does not want to trade Odom for Artest.


LOL, I told you! It took a while to get the new offense in sync. And I hadn't played NBA Live in a while, I was rusty.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lynx said:


> *That is true but what does Artest really bring to the table?* I don't see us bad on defense this season as we were last year. Ron is a nut-case. He is far better than L.O. on offense and defense but you would have to deal with his off and on court antics. He ain't worth the trouble, trust me or just ask any Pacers fan.
> 
> I admit L.O. hasn't been turned out as we all expected under PJ but you gotta give him time. He isn't a Pippen - let's admit this fact. He's a slow learner.


You basically went on to answer your question, he brings better offense, WAAAAY better defense, more heart, more intensity, more hustle etc... basically, a better basketball player!


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

> I admit L.O. hasn't been turned out as we all expected under PJ but you gotta give him time. He isn't a Pippen - let's admit this fact. He's a slow learner.



We keep looking for the next Scottie Pippen to go w/ Kobe, but there is only one Pip. That said, the closest thing in today's NBA to a Scottie Pippen clone is Ron Artest. Plain and simple, the guy has the closest skillset to resembling Scottie. After that I'd say the next closest is Tayshaun Prince. The thing that set Scottie apart, and does for these guys, is DEFENSE. These guys could/can shut down the opponent's top perimeter scorer any given night. That is what helped take MJ to the next level...while he was a good defender himself, the presence of Scottie made it so that he didn't have to guard the other teams top guy, and could therefore be fresh and ready to take the game over when it mattered the most. Scottie was also aggressive and took control of the game. When have we ever seen LO dominate or take control of a game? Pretty much never. He doesn't have that Killer Instinct that makes/made these other guys GREAT. When you have 2 superiorly talented players on one team that both have a Killer Instinct, that is when a team can become dominant. Look at the Pistons, they have a bunch of guys that will stick that dagger in your heart. The Lakers only have one. I'd like to say that the Spurs have 2, but I think only Ginobili has that. But when you have guys that are experienced and play defense, to go along w/ a BIG as fundamentally gifted as Duncan, you can control games as well, that explains the Spurs.

Anyhow, I believe that the Lakers will not take another step until they have someone else on the team that can dominate. That's one reason I hated getting rid of Caron, you could see that Killer Instinct in his eyes, when he would just throw it down on someone. Why do you think that Kobe liked Caron so much? He saw that and respected him for it. Kobe is such an extreme competitor that he just can't understand how others aren't the same way. That's Kobe's biggest fault, not understanding why other players are such pansies.

Because of that, I think that Arteset would make us all forget LO in about 2 weeks time.

WERD.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HuntDizzle said:


> Because of that, I think that Arteset would make us all forget LO in about 2 weeks time.


What about 2 years down the road when he completely lets us down?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This won't happen so I won't waste further time discussing it.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I was support of this trade long before it was even considered. I've always felt that Ron Artest would compliment Kobe on the basketball court in so many ways. Will they get a long? who knows but from what I'm seeing Shaq obviously didn't really work as hard as Kobe did on his game to deserve how much he got paid. Lamar Odom is definatley a talented player but is better fit as a role-player and with his wopping $10 mill a year eating up the salary cap and his unwillingness to be more aggresive on the offensive end is really frustrating. I honestly would do the deal for Ron Artest and a filller straight up for Lamar Odom. Now with Jalen Rose coming into the equation is just a bonus for the Lakers. Both Artest and Jalen Rose's contract fall under the 07 plan so if they both jump ship, we'll have even more cap space if Lamar Odom was still on the team. 

I think Lamar is averaging a lot of rebounds only based on the fact, there aren't many Lakers frontcourt players who can grab those rebounds. Now with Kwame on board, he's doing some stuff on the boards and defensive end that was originally intended from him. Lamar also can't make big shots during crunch time, he's had several wide open jumpshots and failed. Ron Artest on the other hand has shown time and time again he can make the big shots when needed and we need someone besides Kobe who can punish the D. Not only that it frustrates me when we get all these players like Gilbert Arenas, Dwayne Wade, Manu Ginobilli, Rashard Lewis all eating up our Defenses as if we were an NBDL team. Granted that Ron Artest is a nutcase, we'd only have to gamble with him for 2 years and him and Kobe may not like each other, but the fact of the matter is they'll both respect each other. Why? because both Kobe and Ron Artest probaly work on their games during the off-season more than any two players in the league. I'd rather experiment for with Kobe/Arest for 2 years than seeing our pathetic defense being trampeled as if we're little school girls.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What about 2 years down the road when he completely lets us down?



Well, Artest could certainly leave if he opts out in 2 years, but then we would have an absolute TON of cap space. Hopefully by then we will be quite sure that Bynum is a star in the making and we can go after Bosh to form our Twin Towers of the future.

However, if Ron comes here I think he might actually want to stick around for a couple of reasons. If he performs, he will get paid BIG in an extension by the Lakers who would be able to offer him the most, (or we could sign and trade him on a max deal and get some good players in return if he wants to leave.), either way he gets his cash. Also, just playing in LA and being an All-Star caliber player (not to mention playing w/ kobe), will get him more positive exposure and opportunities for endorsement deals. Maybe being in LA helps him get his crappy record label rolling too??... 

But, the main reason I could see Ron re-upping w/ the Lakers after 2 years is that I thnk he would actually respect Kobe more than he does Jermaine. Why would I say this? Because of the fact that Ron currently feels that he is the best player on the Pacers, better than JO, and I personally think that such an argument could be made. This is why Ron thinks he should be the #1 option in Indy. However, Ron made comments that he would be willing to come off the bench behind a guy like LeBron! When asked by the media why he said that he would, he basically said that b/c LeBron is in a "different class w/ guys like KG and Iverson". I also read that after he made that comment, a writer asked him something to the effect of "what if you ended up in LA w/ the Lakers......and what would be your feelings about playing w/ Kobe?......is he in that class?" Ron said..."i basically think he's in a class of his own."

That's pretty encouraging to me. It seems like Ron would know his place if put on another team w/ a clear cut Superstar (which JO is NOT, no matter how you try to spin it). Plus, Ron would still be able to get 20+ a night w/ the Lakers, maybe more, with the occasional 30 point game.

Not saying it's gonna happen, but it's interesting to think about and analyze the possibility.



> This won't happen so I won't waste further time discussing it.


^ For those of you who can only add such comments as the above one, please take them elsewhere. It gets old and is frankly rather generic. You should know that in these "RUMOR" threads, all comments are going to be pure speculation, that's how it works. If you don't care to read other fans speculations and comments, and don't have anything to add, then don't bother coming in here, simple as that. Any other motives to enter these threads other than to discuss and analyze said rumors should be checked at the door.

WERD.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

> I'd rather experiment for with Kobe/Arest for 2 years than seeing our pathetic defense being trampeled as if we're little school girls.



Uh....what's wrong w/ little school girls?

Bah!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> Well, Artest could certainly leave if he opts out in 2 years, but then we would have an absolute TON of cap space. Hopefully by then we will be quite sure that Bynum is a star in the making and we can go after Bosh to form our Twin Towers of the future.
> 
> However, if Ron comes here I think he might actually want to stick around for a couple of reasons. If he performs, he will get paid BIG in an extension by the Lakers who would be able to offer him the most, (or we could sign and trade him on a max deal and get some good players in return if he wants to leave.), either way he gets his cash. Also, just playing in LA and being an All-Star caliber player (not to mention playing w/ kobe), will get him more positive exposure and opportunities for endorsement deals. Maybe being in LA helps him get his crappy record label rolling too??...
> 
> ...


You guys are that desperate? Really I mean come on, Ron freakin Artest a wack job? And do not tell posters (espicially one that has been a part of this forum a whooooooooooole long time ) Not to post, Anyone can post what they want as long as they follow the guidlines.

Yea why dosent he come to LA so he can start up his record label. Then 3 months later he can call up Dr. Buss and ask for a couple months off for his record label. If Kobe gets mad at Lamar for not playing well , how do you think he will react when someone dosent show up at all!! You want a lazy, crazy, NO HEARTed guy then go for it and support your opinion but I for one think that Lamar is doing just fine, Like Lamar said on Xmas day "People complain that im not scoring enough but Phil says im doing just fine , If Phil wants me to score more i will." Obviously Phil is telling Lamar he's doing fine so let Phil do his job and lets see where this is going.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> You guys are that desperate? Really I mean come on, Ron freakin Artest a wack job? And do not tell posters (espicially one that has been a part of this forum a whooooooooooole long time ) Not to post, Anyone can post what they want as long as they follow the guidlines.
> 
> Yea why dosent he come to LA so he can start up his record label. Then 3 months later he can call up Dr. Buss and ask for a couple months off for his record label. If Kobe gets mad at Lamar for not playing well , how do you think he will react when someone dosent show up at all!! You want a lazy, crazy, NO HEARTed guy then go for it and support your opinion but I for one think that Lamar is doing just fine, Like Lamar said on Xmas day "People complain that im not scoring enough but Phil says im doing just fine , If Phil wants me to score more i will." Obviously Phil is telling Lamar he's doing fine so let Phil do his job and lets see where this is going.


well i guess someone is with me


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

> And do not tell posters (espicially one that has been a part of this forum a whooooooooooole long time ) Not to post, Anyone can post what they want as long as they follow the guidlines.


That's cool. I respect how long you have known about this board's existence versus how long I have. I was just so deeply saddened that you had to waste your precious time reading my, and everyone else's, worthless posts today. That's all.

8=======D 

However, I think that Phil is just kind of trying not to get down on Lamar b/c he has discovered how mentally soft the guy is. His mental weakness has become quite apparent over the last few weeks. The guy looks asleep at the wheel half the time. He's starting top remind me of Elden Campbell! :biggrin: Bah!

Werd.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> That's cool. I respect how long you have known about this board's existence versus how long I have. I was just so deeply saddened that you had to waste your precious time reading my, and everyone else's, worthless posts today. That's all.
> 
> 8=======D
> 
> ...



Wow, Very mature.

I was never a fan of Elden as well but i do not think this is the care. Phil hardly ever gives up on players look at Rodman, Lamar is like someone said a slow learner, Agree you do not have to but my opinion is Lamar will get it in time.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> You want a lazy, crazy, NO HEARTed guy then go for it and support your opinion


Man, I do not know where this idea came from but it has to be the single biggest misconception about Ron Artest. He may be crazy, but he is anything but "NO HEARTed" or lazy. he is the exact opposite of those things.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Man, I do not know where this idea came from but it has to be the single biggest misconception about Ron Artest. He may be crazy, but he is anything but "NO HEARTed" or lazy. he is the exact opposite of those things.


See: Ron artest ask for 2 months off to pursue record label., Ron Artest skips practice to watch favorite cartoon.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> See: Ron artest ask for 2 months off to pursue record label., Ron Artest skips practice to watch favorite cartoon.


Yeah, that proves that he is/was a bit crazy. But when he steps on the court he brings it 110% every time, something that we cannot say for Lamar. 

I think Artest is a lot like T.O. lots of baggage, but supremely talented and hardworking. Granted, the T.O. deal didn't work out too well, so maybe I shouldn't hang my hat on that.... but I still believe he can be "tamed", as can Artest.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

> Wow, Very mature.
> 
> I was never a fan of Elden as well but i do not think this is the care. Phil hardly ever gives up on players look at Rodman, Lamar is like someone said a slow learner, Agree you do not have to but my opinion is Lamar will get it in time.


Don't worry about my maturity level, my wife questions that enough as it is. Ha!

Believe me, I love Lamar, I love his skills, I love what he is capable of. That said, I just don't see him making strides. He just seems too nonchalant most of the time. Like he doesn't care. He is just making me believe that he is simply not going to realize all of that wonderful "potential" that he has. Some guys just don't "want" to be great enough to "make" themselves get there. That's my issue w/ Lamar. I have just come to a realization that I don't believe that this team can take the next step forward w/ Lamar as our 2nd option, unless we had/got a dominate BIG (in which case Lamar would no longer be the #2 option). I don't see us getting any dominate BIG's in the near future, so... to me, *if* it is basically a matter of Odom or Artest, I'm taking Artest all day long. I don't think Lamar is as much of a slow learner as he is a slow player really. I know there are off the court issues w/ Artest, but you said yourself that Phil hardly ever gives up on players...such as Rodman...etc. Similar situation to me. If he can work w/ those types of guys, I'd take that chance b/c this team w/ Odom removed and Artest inserted is going to actually be legit and scare people with excellent D-fense, and a solid 1,2 scoring punch.

My only reason fro liking Lamar to Elden is for that stupid, confused look I keep seeing on his face...I just know I've seen that before.

Werd.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

HuntDizzle said:


> Don't worry about my maturity level, my wife questions that enough as it is. Ha!
> 
> Believe me, I love Lamar, I love his skills, I love what he is capable of. That said, I just don't see him making strides. He just seems too nonchalant most of the time. Like he doesn't care. He is just making me believe that he is simply not going to realize all of that wonderful "potential" that he has. Some guys just don't "want" to be great enough to "make" themselves get there. That's my issue w/ Lamar. I have just come to a realization that I don't believe that this team can take the next step forward w/ Lamar as our 2nd option, unless we had/got a dominate BIG (in which case Lamar would no longer be the #2 option). I don't see us getting any dominate BIG's in the near future, so... to me, *if* it is basically a matter of Odom or Artest, I'm taking Artest all day long. I don't think Lamar is as much of a slow learner as he is a slow player really. I know there are off the court issues w/ Artest, but you said yourself that Phil hardly ever gives up on players...such as Rodman...etc. Similar situation to me. If he can work w/ those types of guys, I'd take that chance b/c this team w/ Odom removed and Artest inserted is going to actually be legit and scare people with excellent D-fense, and a solid 1,2 scoring punch.
> 
> ...


It's like you're reading my mind! I'm just too lazy to type out such long posts, but I'll go ahead and sign on to this one! :cheers: 

Lamar is just lacking that "it". And I know exactly what you mean about the confused/timid look on his face. I don't think I've ever seen him scowl or get mad/intense.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

If this deal happens, we basically have nothing to show for in the Shaq trade. Caron is gone, so is Grant, and Odom will be shipped too? Im sorry, Im a big fan of Kobe, but there is a point where he needs to adjust to teammates instead of teammates adjusting to him. Okay, 2 close losses on the road playing good teams and a trade is coming through? Everyone hits a speed bump now and then. We're basically getting Artest for a 1 year lease and then he'll sign with New York. Rose brings a consistent shot, but his defense isn't good, neither is his contract. Just stick it out... Odom is still getting use to the system and I dont think 1/3 of the season is a good indicator of how effective he'll ever be.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> If this deal happens, we basically have nothing to show for in the Shaq trade. Caron is gone, so is Grant, and Odom will be shipped too? Im sorry, Im a big fan of Kobe, but there is a point where he needs to adjust to teammates instead of teammates adjusting to him. Okay, 2 close losses on the road playing good teams and a trade is coming through? Everyone hits a speed bump now and then. We're basically getting Artest for a 1 year lease and then he'll sign with New York. Rose brings a consistent shot, but his defense isn't good, neither is his contract. Just stick it out... Odom is still getting use to the system and I dont think 1/3 of the season is a good indicator of how effective he'll ever be.


We'd basically have Kwame, Artest and Rose for Shaq. 

As far as the one year lease argument, I don't think PJ and the Lakers' brass are complete morons. IF this trade happens, I am pretty confident that Ron would be sticking around.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> We'd basically have Kwame, Artest and Rose for Shaq.


That's not so bad. We got an All-star, a player that will always play hard, and a defensive big man who can back up a center.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

This Amico guy writes a source states it's nearly done. Sounds too good to be true, salaries do not match and a lot of fillers would have to be added in the deal. Could just be Amico putting a spin on the rumored three-team deal.

http://www.probasketballnews.com/pbnnews_1229.html


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

thekid said:


> This Amico guy writes a source states it's nearly done. Sounds too good to be true, salaries do not match and a lot of fillers would have to be added in the deal. Could just be Amico putting a spin on the rumored three-team deal.
> 
> http://www.probasketballnews.com/pbnnews_1229.html



LMAO, George for Artest. Hey if it does not involve Odom then im all good.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hahahahah.. That's a good one.. [sarcasm]Artest and Rose almost Lakers.. maybe that's why Cook is out [/sarcasm]


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

If we trade Artest _and_ Croshere for Devean George, I'm going postal. Won't happen. Amico is a dunce.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Walsh and Bird aren't that stupid. Anyway, I don't think that probasketballnews.com is very "reliable".


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh i heard its odom and george going to Indy...

but hell odom george slava and getting back Artest and Rose, thats one hell of a deal that likely wont happen


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I really hope Cook can go to Indiana and be closer to home.. I find it odd that he was sick all the sudden.. hah.. Sick is the magical word to probably being traded.. for the most part..


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

goodness...what a fun rumor...

if this trade were to go down...it would greatly improve our scoring punch...but kill our rebounding...our defense is pretty good right now...we are better on defense than two-thirds of the teams in the league this year...and i dont believe that improving our defense against swingmen (thanks to artest) will significantly improve our overall team defense...this is because of what we will lose with odom gone...

odom is really our only rebounder on the team...think about what it means to lose the only rebounder on your team...and please...do not think that kwame will turn into a rebounder...kwame has proven that he is really not much more than a superathletic bodyup defender and team defender...his contributions to our team are not going to be shown in the box scores...even though i do greatly appreciate his contributions for us on defense, he really has no talent for rebounding...we are a good defensive rebounding team...and odom has a lot to do with that...mihm is our second best rebounder...but he does not play enough to be much of a factor...without odom...we may score more...but the opposition will get more second chance opportunities against us...that does not make you a better defending team...

now...i think jalen would be great for us...i think he should come off the bench...and i think...he wouldnt mind...he would take over the role that laron vacated when he got hurt...jalen would run the offense for the bench and take over the scoring duties there too...he will have to play better defense though...but i am not too worried...

artest...is...i dont know...nobody doubts that he is one of the best talents in the league...and i believe that practicing against ron will immeasurably increase kobe's scoring skills...the issue is whether phil will be able to handle ron...ron will get plenty of scoring opportunities in this offense (getting better scoring opportunities was his stated reason for why he demanded a trade)...and everyone remembers that phil, jordan, and pippin together handled rodman well enough...but how many of you remember how feably phil, kobe, and shaq handled jr rider?...while it is true that a while ago, artest was playing at an mvp level...you must not forget that every every every year, artest has done something so stupid that he insurmountably harmed his team's chances in the playoffs...furthermore, it has been rumored that one of ron's biggest points of frustration is the fact that he feels he is being underpaid...well...the lakers are going to be in the same bind as the pacers were...so...

if the trade happens...then i will support the new lakers...and i will never boo odom or george when they come visit...i will cheer them too...

but the lakers will have to learn how to rebound as a team...they will have to rebound just like the way new jersey rebounds...as a team...big men boxing out...and the guards tracking down every loose ball and starting the break...it might work out...it should be noted that when healthy...this new jersey squad, that gets their rebounding from their guards, has owned the detroit squad which is supposed to be the best team in the league... :biggrin: 

i would support this trade only because it seems to me that phil has maximized the potential of this particular 05-06 lakers team...and because i am curious to see how the team would look with that changed roster...we are a 6-8 seed team...maybe gambling on artest and rose will bump us up to 4-5 seed...

[edit]...sorry...my support for this trade was said in gentle sarcasm...i dont think i made my tone that clear...i think ron artest is basically a good guy...but...odom at least gives us something that is consistent...with artest...you don't want to find yourself with him suspended or kicked out during the playoffs and not having odom have kobe's back with his doubledouble production...


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

also...jalen's contract is done after next season...this cannot be overlooked...because at that time, we could make a run at two high caliber free agents...

plus, artest's contract will be cheap for a while...


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I really hope Cook can go to Indiana and be closer to home.. I find it odd that he was sick all the sudden.. hah.. Sick is the magical word to probably being traded.. for the most part..


personally, i think cook is worth keeping around and developing... :biggrin:


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

o wait...a 3 for 2 trade opens up a roster spot for turiaf! hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

sorry...one last thing...

beside the fact that i doubt this trade is happening...

...here are some of jalen rose's offensive stats for the year...

fg...36.6%
3ptfg...23.0%
ft...69.7%

:angel: my bad...i didnt realize how low these numbers were...


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

ill believe it when i see it. im not getting my hopes up. remember in the offseason when everyone was saying that george and slava, ( i cant really remember the players ) were going to get traded for bender and a first round pick? look how that turned out. not saying it wont happen, but im not getting my hopes up. if it happens, we should be playoff locks.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Legion Lakers said:


> goodness...what a fun rumor...
> 
> if this trade were to go down...it would greatly improve our scoring punch...but kill our rebounding...our defense is pretty good right now...we are better on defense than two-thirds of the teams in the league this year...and i dont believe that improving our defense against swingmen (thanks to artest) will significantly improve our overall team defense...this is because of what we will lose with odom gone...
> 
> ...


 VERY solid analysis. Especially your points about team defense.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

New Emplay Article




> the Los Angeles Lakers as the likely destination for Ron Artest and Jalen Rose.


 




> the Lakers would most likely be shipping out Kwame Brown along with George, Slava Medvedenko and even Aaron McKie to match salaries.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

nothing in stone obviously, but i pray to God we get Artest


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I find it really hard belive we will essentially trade george for artest, Odom is probably involved IMO


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> New Emplay Article



Okay, its official, we arent getting Artest, Emplay reported it. Once he reports it, consider the deal dead. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

But he hasnt confirmed this as done


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I aint convinced until the ink is dry and their both in uniform!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> But he hasnt confirmed this as done


Oh okay, so the deal is still on. Just as long as he hasnt emplayed it. LOL, I think after he got crucified for last years trade talks, he doesnt want to put anything in stone anymore.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Is he trying to hijack this rumor too? I don't read his stuff, he's full of ****e.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You basically went on to answer your question, he brings better offense, WAAAAY better defense, more heart, more intensity, more hustle etc... basically, a better basketball player!


Have I denied Ronnie being a worst or average baller? The point is, what would Lakers do if he decides to take a timeout during the season, to concentrate on his music career? 

..and how confident are you he won't pulled out his antics as he did with his Pacers tenure? I am sorry...I don't feel Lakers need a ticking bomb at this point.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Have I denied Ronnie being a worst or average baller? The point is, what would Lakers do if he decides to take a timeout during the season, to concentrate on his music career?
> 
> ..and how confident are you he won't pulled out his antics as he did with his Pacers tenure? I am sorry...I don't feel Lakers need a ticking bomb at this point.


If you haven't noticed the Lakers aren't going anywhere without a major change. Do want to be stuck like this while Kobe is still in his prime? I applaud this trade if it happens, even if it fails because it is a very strong attempt towards a championship if Odom goes or not.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Jaj said:


> If you haven't noticed the Lakers aren't going anywhere without a major change. Do want to be stuck like this while Kobe is still in his prime? I applaud this trade if it happens, even if it fails because it is a very strong attempt towards a championship if Odom goes or not.


Correct, in order to be great you have to take some risks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Earl Watson is traded for Ronald Murray, one would have to think that the Nuggets would be out of the race for Ron Artest. Although, conceivably, they could then deal Lenard and Nene for him, but I don't see them trading for 2 swingmen.

If this happens, an offer of Kwame Brown, Devean George and Miami's First Rounder going to Indiana, Ron Artest and Jalen Rose coming to LA and Scot Pollard, Slava Medvedenko, Aaron McKie and Anthony Johnson going to Toronto may be the best that they receive.

PG: Smush Parker...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jalen Rose...Von Wafer
SF: Ron Artest...Luke Walton...Devin Green
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Cook...Ronny Turiaf
C: Chris Mihm...Andrew Bynum

That's nice...real nice.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jaj said:


> If you haven't noticed the Lakers aren't going anywhere without a major change. Do want to be stuck like this while Kobe is still in his prime? I applaud this trade if it happens, even if it fails because it is a very strong attempt towards a championship if Odom goes or not.


 I disagree. We're building the correct way. With patience. Teams like the Spurs and Pistons didn't build a chamionship by taking wild risks.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Earl Watson is traded for Ronald Murray, one would have to think that the Nuggets would be out of the race for Ron Artest. Although, conceivably, they could then deal Lenard and Nene for him, but I don't see them trading for 2 swingmen.
> 
> If this happens, an offer of Kwame Brown, Devean George and Miami's First Rounder going to Indiana, Ron Artest and Jalen Rose coming to LA and Scot Pollard, Slava Medvedenko, Aaron McKie and Anthony Johnson going to Toronto may be the best that they receive.
> 
> ...


I can't see Indiana trading Artest, Pollard, and Johnson for Kwame, Devean and a pick.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Okay, its official, we arent getting Artest, Emplay reported it. Once he reports it, consider the deal dead. :biggrin:


that was mean, lol. like i said, i wont bother with all these rumors and stuff and i wont get my hopes up. ill believe it when i see it. but if mitch somehow lands artest for us? then he is the greatest gm the lakers ever had. :biggrin:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I disagree. We're building the correct way. With patience. Teams like the Spurs and Pistons didn't build a chamionship by taking wild risks.


pistons traded for sheed(who was also considered a head case) in the middle of their championship season.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Jalen Rose...Smush Parker...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Kobe Bryant...LaRon Profit......Von Wafer
> SF: Ron Artest...Luke Walton...
> PF: Brian Cook...Ronny Turiaf
> ...


I adjusted your lineup a bit

It has to be Lamar in the deal because Kwame and Artest make the same money, they could go straight up. But, if it is Lamar for Artest, you need all this other stuff to happen. 

Jalen would be that big PG that Jackson likes ala Brian Shaw and Ron Harper. If Jackson can get these guys to remember what winning basketball is aobut then we might be able to squeeze out 50 wins ??

L.A. is a center of rap music so he won't have to take off for that. He will already be here !! :biggrin:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"<b><a href="http://www.insidehoops.com" target="_blank">XTRA Sports 570 AM in Los Angeles have sources confirming that the Lakers are trying to trade for Ron Artest</a></b> but they hadn't heard any indication that the Lakers are actually close to getting him." <a href="http://www.insidehoops.com" target="_blank">InsideHoops.com</a>
<Br><br>
"<b><a href="http://www.insidehoops.com" target="_blank">Elton Brand on Thursday told XTRA Sports 570 AM in Los Angeles that Ron Artest has always has a grudge against Kobe Bryant</a></b> because Kobe refused to sign Artest's shoes once, years ago (we are paraphrasing what he said -- it's something to that effect). Not that this in any way will affect a potential trade. It's just a fun fact." <a href="http://www.insidehoops.com" target="_blank">InsideHoops.com</a>
<Br><br>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Okay, its official, we arent getting Artest, Emplay reported it. Once he reports it, consider the deal dead. :biggrin:


at least haley hasnt commented on any thing to specfic yet... god i hope they tape his mouth shut


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> at least haley hasnt commented on any thing to specfic yet... god i hope they tape his mouth shut



Too late, I heard em say Artest to LA....and I switched the channel.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Man, even CNNSI is reporting that "Ron Artest Set to be Traded to Lakers" in their truth and rumors section. I really hope there is some truth to this and that it gets done soon. That would be AWESOME.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Everything seems to be citing the same source though. I'm trying not to get too excited over this because I really doubt it happens, but it would be a great trade.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

You know what? The Lakers are waiting to see if Ronny can come back because they know that biggest thing they are losing from Odom is his rebounds. Artest is not that good at rebounding or at least not as good as Odom. So if Ronny, who can rebound like Odom, returns then the trade is inevitable.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

But the trade doesn't involve Odom, it's George, Brown, Slava and McKie we are trading.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Here



> An Internet report made the rounds Thursday, and local talk-radio lines buzzed amid speculation that Indiana Pacer forward Ron Artest and Toronto Raptor guard Jalen Rose would be traded to the Lakers, a combined salary package worth $22 million this season.
> 
> Laker officials adamantly denied the report, which had Devean George and another unnamed Laker as part of a three-team trade.
> 
> The Lakers would have to give up about $16.5 million in salaries this season to make such a deal work within league trade guidelines. George makes $5 million this season, which means the Lakers would also have to trade Lamar Odom to make the report accurate, an unlikely scenario, a team source said.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Here


        :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont know if this guy is spewing more crap but there's more.



> I’ve received close to 500 e-mails regarding the possible trade of Indiana’s Ron Artest to the Lakers, as reported by ProBasketballNews.com on Thursday (full story).
> 
> Here is a brief follow-up:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

quote of the day:

As former Washington Post editor Ben Bradlee once said, “We print lies all the time.” When asked why, Bradlee responded, “Because we print what people tell us.”


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i dno what to think about all this...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> This won't happen so I won't waste further time discussing it.


Called it.

Then again anyone could see it wasn't happening.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

NBATV this evening with Peter Vescey indicating 
Lakers and Pacers are talking Artest for Odom. 

Vescey is saying the problems between Kobe and Odom is a lot worse then anyone is admitting. And don't believe the bogus report today out of LA about the Lakers not trading Odom. Lakers security had to separate the two on the team bus and they had to stay on the bus to keep them separated. Vescey painted a very disturbing picture of Kobe. 

Kobe wanted Artest, Phil wants Artest and talks have intensified and the Lakers know they have to give up Odom in order to get Artest. 

Vescey is saying the talks have picked up today.

A side note that Vecsey does have some good sources when it comes to the Pacers.

Also the local news radion station 1070 WIBC report according to Kevin Lee that the Lakers contacted Walsh and Bird late this afternoon.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Pack ur bags artest come on to la..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Get odom out of here, i dont want to see his face anymore


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> Get odom out of here, i dont want to see his face anymore



:curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

God be with us....


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Well since it's probably Kwame that's being traded and Minnesota might be trying to use Atlanta to really get things going the Lakers should just take a huge salary burden until 07 in the form of Bender and Croshere.

- Croshere, Artest, Bender, Johnson
- George, Cook, Brown, Slava, Vlade, 1st

That way Indiana's lineup looks something like

PG- Tinsley, Sarunas, Gill
SG- Jackson, Jones
SF- George, Granger
PF- O'Neal, Cook, Pollard
C- Kwame, Foster, Harrison

Only problem is our PF/C defender is gone. Since the Pacers don't seem to want to give up Foster that could be a problem. I wonder what it would take to pry David Harrison away....

If not then the best answer to the problem would be simply giving Bynum more minutes at full-time backup C. Just position-wise, not starting lineup wise...

PG- Parker, Johnson, McKie
SG- Kobe, Wafer, Vujajic
SF- Odom, Artest, Walton
PF- Croshere, Turiaf, Douthit(worst comes to worst)
C- Mihm, Bynum, 

It's an unbelievable roster from PG-SF, average at C I'd say, but weak at PF. I think offensively we'll be fine with Odom playing there often against weaker offensive PFs. However, against Duncans and Amare's I'd probably try to get by with Turiaf unless we can complete a later trade with someone for a better PF option. I'd also try and get Indiana to possibly give up Foster by maybe dealing in Sasha.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jaj said:


> I wonder what it would take to pry David Harrison away....


Pry? He rarely plays. I don't know if it's because we don't need him or because Rick knows that he still makes rookie mistakes. Every time Harrison gets in the game, he'll get a foul in the first minute. He missed about half of last year (for an injury that is not known), so he hasn't really developed yet. He's a good shot blocker and rebounder, but his foul trouble overshadows his positive the points of his game.


----------

